# Chateau de Noisy, Belgium, nov 08



## iwaniwan (Nov 13, 2008)

one day trip to belgium, just to hit this amazing building,

During the French Revolution, the family of the Count of Liedekerke-Beaufort left the feudal castle Château de Vêves and lived at a nearby farm. After the Revolution, this opulent residence was built as a summer home for the family in 1866 by the English architect Milner, although he died before seeing its completion. The Château de Mirinda, as it was called then, was owned and used by the family except when it was briefly occupied by the Nazis in World War II. In 1958, it was used by the SNCB (a Belgian national rail company) as a home for the railwaymen's children and became Château de Noisy.

It was abandoned in 1991 and has been falling into ruins. The building has 550 windows and a clocktower that is 183 feet (56 meters) tall.
(( OPACITY.US))

photos: more still to come as beeing processed


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 14, 2008)

Love seeing this building. It's fascinated me for a long time. 
Superb photos...look forward to seeing the rest of them.


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 14, 2008)

These first shots are superb!


----------



## iwaniwan (Nov 14, 2008)

some more shots : )


----------



## iwaniwan (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## bartje (Nov 16, 2008)

Great pics!

Gr,
Bart
www.urban-travel.org


----------



## slb97 (Nov 16, 2008)

Beautiful - looks like something out of a film!


----------



## LiamCH (Nov 16, 2008)

That's a beautiful place. Why was it abandoned? I can't bear the thought of this falling into ruins. Please tell me that some knight in shining armour (i.e. a new owner) is coming to save it.


----------



## iwaniwan (Nov 16, 2008)

i heard a lot of sotries about it, and i dont know if there is any true  some people are saying that the owners simply dont care bout castle, other version is it is to expensive to maintenance it  sad


----------



## SiteOne (Feb 9, 2009)

its an absolutely stunning building...i mean my photos i got form here were shite...but to stand on the stairway etc was amazing...views are mint from the top as well


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 9, 2009)

A beautiful building, shame it's falling apart.


----------



## V70 (Feb 9, 2009)

Its been explored a few times but I always love to see more photos of it!

Such a shame its in this state. It looks (to the untrained eye at least) not too late to save.


----------



## Winchester (Feb 11, 2009)

Great stuff, I loved it here.


----------



## **Mudlark** (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutley GORGEOUS! and some great pics too!!!

Everything you got over there seems to be soooo pretty, no matter how bad a state its in!!


----------

